

The Origin of String Cheese - zvanness
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/11/the-secret-life-of-string-cheese/383001/?single_page=true

======
nimblegorilla
I'd be surprised if string cheese was invented in 1976. Armenian string cheese
seems like something that has been around for a long time:
[http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/armenian-string-cheese-
br...](http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/armenian-string-cheese-braided-
middle-eastern-watertown-massachusetts-arax-market.html)

~~~
ipsin
Yeah, it really is kind of shocking how bad American string cheese is. It's
kind of an extruded cheese stick, with very little stringiness.

Armenian-style string cheese, on the other hand, is rather salty with a
wonderfully dense braid, and the black caraway seeds add to the taste. The
only downside for me is that it tends to spoil faster than I can eat it.

~~~
nkozyra
"American string cheese" is, like many products in such a large country,
extraordinarily varied such that it seems weird to lump them all together.

~~~
Thriptic
Ipsin is most likely referring to the ubiquitous kraft string cheese or
comparable products popular among kids.

------
alanfalcon
Is a mozzarella stick basically just a deep fried string cheese? If I lived
before 1976 would I have been deprived of this artery clogging wünderfood?

~~~
cdr
More likely just plain mozzarella. In most restaurants, you're likely getting
a factory pre-made frozen and reheated product from a box - certainly that was
the case at the chain pizza place I worked at in highschool. "Stuffed crust"
pizza was made with string cheese (at least at the time), though. I've seen
blocks of mozzarella chopped up at a fair to fry, but no idea whether that's
what everyone does. The "stringiness" of melted mozzarella (as on a pizza or
in a fried stick) actually mostly depends on the freshness, or so I've been
told.

